# ESC - 8 Point



## Ranger164 (Dec 24, 2004)

I received a call from Camoman yesterday and it sounds like his Christmas came a few days early.   I was also told HardCoreHunter would be posting the pics. Soon.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Dec 24, 2004)

Here it is.  This buck is from Bartow.  There was a doe close by and the two were very interested in each other.  Camoman hit his grunt call and he came running.

I bet Camoman forgot to tell you who put him on that deer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 24, 2004)

*Nice...*

..Tell him Congrats..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 24, 2004)

Congrats on a fine late season buck.

Jim


----------



## Miami_Slayer (Dec 24, 2004)

VERY NICE!!!  Great job on that deer Camoman.  I'll see you in a few days. I hope that wasn't the last one `cause I'm ready to tear `em up!


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 24, 2004)

Very nice Christmas present.Congrats


----------



## Ranger164 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the pic HardCoreHunter*

I hope I get a chance to crack a cold one with you while I am in town, due to the clubs restrictions I doubt it will be at the usual campfire smack talk sessions held at Camomans fire pit : . I have 3 invitations to hunt while in town and plan to hunt all of them   . Camoman and I will hit the woods on some privet land in Sugar Valley  Monday morning  and Miami Slayer will be arriving midweek for 4 days of hunting where we will try  the Bartow, Sugar Valley & Elijay trifecta     before heading back to South Florida. Should any of you boys find yourself in South Florida (Boca Raton to Miami) shoot me an email and schedule permitting I would be happy to get you on the water. Camoman is heading down in a few weeks for his fist Sailfish   and Miami Slayer is taking us to the back country to put him on a snook, red & a poon.   

Happy Holidays & Good Hunting to all............


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 28, 2004)

I thought I only saw 7 deer pullin that sleigh.


----------

